# thread editing and post qouting .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just had a look through my thread editing options and im unable to delete posts in a thread i created , i would like the option to do this to clean up a thread instead of asking a mod to do it is this possible ?

also is it possible to add in a `quote` button next to the like button so when i quote someones post they know i have quoted it , at present i press the like button however if its a post i disagree with then im unable to let the person know unless i press the like button rep/neg VM or PM the member/s .

cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Delete priviliges has the potential to do a lot of harm to a persons account, eg a 'friend' using their computer thinks it'd be 'funny' to delete all their posts.

A 'Who's Quoted Me' button will be implemented soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Delete priviliges has the potential to do a lot of harm to a persons account, eg a 'friend' using their computer thinks it'd be 'funny' to delete all their posts.


yeah i did think that how about being able to select the posts then be confirmed by a mod ? this would save the mod a job or rather half the time .


----------

